# Image Ready Rollover Buttons in Dreamweaver einfügen ?



## norgor (16. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein Problem, vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Denkfehler aber ich komme leider allein nicht weiter.
In Image Ready habe ich roll over buttons erstellt mit 4 verschiedenen Bildern.
Diese Buttons habe ich dann optimiert abgespeichert - es entstand so eine animierte html datei (mit Dateianhang in der die Bilder enthalten sind).
So weit so gut. Nun möchte ich diese so abgespeicherten animierten Buttons in meine HP in Dreamweaver einfügen - aber es klappt leider nicht. Irgendwie erzeugt  IR hier ein nur IR verständliches Javasscript. Auch mit dem RolloverBild einfügen komme ich leider nicht weiter, da ich in Dreamweaver hier leider nur 2 Bilder einfügen kann. Mittels einer Objekt Erweiterung, welche ich mir bei Macromedia runtergeladen habe, kann man dieses "Image Ready Javascript" in "Dreamweaver Javascript" umwandeln. Das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, aber dann verschwindet leider die Hintergrundfarbe meiner Hp und der Button lässt sich nicht mehr verschieben und ist auch  wieder nur mit 2 Bildern unterlegt.
Wie fügt Ihr denn mousover buttons mit mehr als 2 bildern in dreamweaver ein?
Für eine hilfreiche Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## docma (16. März 2004)

hallo

also so weit ich weiss hat dreamweaver eine "roleover" funktion mit eben schon erwähnt 2 bilder, aber frage zurück wie soll den das gehen, möchtest du das
es beim "roleover" mit der mause die bilder nachenander anzeigt?

Image Ready kenn ich nicht aber wen du ein macromedia flash Mx hast
kanst du mit ein bischen kentnissen ohne probleme machen und später einfügen. Wenn du dieses progi nicht hast und es nicht unbedingt kaufen möchtest gibt es eine demoversion auf  http://www.macromedia.de


----------



## norgor (16. März 2004)

Hallo,
nein, es soll beim Rollover nur 1Bild angezeigt werden, die anderen Bilder erst bei verschiedenen Klick´s, und da das mit der Rolloverfunktion in Dreamweaver nur mit 2 Bildern funktioniert, komme ich leider nicht weiter, und den Quellcode das ImageReady erzeugt versteht das Dreamweaver leider nicht.


----------



## docma (16. März 2004)

Ok, wie schon erwähnt ist es mit dem flash kein problem, aber ich würde es mal mit nem html code probieren der das bild beim klick neu reinladet ansonsten ist es gar nicht möglich nur mit einem rollover bild das zu machen was du willst


----------



## norgor (16. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## wirsing (17. März 2004)

Hallo norgor,

bei Macromedia Exchange gibt es eine kostenfreie Extension, die genau das macht, was Du hier erfragst: sie importiert IR/PS-Html in Dreamweaver...

Die komplette URL:
http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/e...&snid=sn106&itemnumber=0&extid=120179&catid=0

Viele Grüße
::alex


----------



## norgor (17. März 2004)

Hallo Wirsing, vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Diese Extension habe ich mir jedoch schon besorgt und wenn ich damit das IR-Html importiere löscht sie den gesamten Background aus meiner Hp und der Button ist trotzdem nur mit 2 Bildern dargestellt. Ich glaube das meine Arbeit in IR leider umsonst war, da ich es ja leider nicht nach Dreamweaver bekomme, somit schlage ich es mir einfach aus dem Kopft mit meinen Bildern.
Muss ich denn wirklich mir für eine einfache 3fache Buttonanimation Flash besorgen?
z.B. 1. Button hervorgehoben, 2. Button Animation bei Mouseover, 3. Button Down bei Mouseclick. Was für ein Programm nehmt Ihr dafür? IR war bei Photoshop dabei und ich dachte da nimmt das dann jeder für die Animation? Aber wenn man es ja nicht importieren kann, für was braucht man es dann?

Viele sonnige Grüße


----------



## Soundlab (17. März 2004)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das was du vorhast habe ich hier angewendet. Wenn ja, schau dir den Quellcode an und poste dein Ergebnis.


----------



## docma (17. März 2004)

ja ich glaube genau das meint er, eben wie gesagt mit nem html code müsste es auch gehen dazu musst du nicht extra flash besorgen.


----------



## Soundlab (17. März 2004)

Wenn es das sein sollte wird er sich schon dazu äußern, vieleicht is er ja auch schon am basteln. Mal schaun.


----------



## Julien (17. März 2004)

raaaaaahhhhhhhh  ;-] 

Um meine müden Augen zu schohnen wäre es
besser wenn Ihr die Regeln bzw. die Neti-
quette halten würdet.

D A N K E


----------

